# Calling of the lever .....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

After having read and watched tons of stuff re machines , I feel I have been carried to the dark side and am now looking at a lever purchase.

Predominantly looking at the Londinium I . It seems to fit my criteria for my next purchase which are as follows .

Consistently great espresso

£1500 or under

Built to last and looks wow

Fits in my kitchen .....

Mrs Boots has given me a green light to spend , Systematic Kid has agreed to give me a tour of one when he gets back of holiday. I have a L1 shaped piece of paper taking up space on the counter.

So what do I need you guys for and why am I posting ? Anyone got anything bad to say re the choice , loads of positive stuff from owners on here and elsewhere . Perhaps I just the need the psychological push from my fellow brethren

' Go on do it , you won't regret it ' etc. I don't think I will have ever sent as much money on one purchase for myself ever !


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't forget to budget for VAT and a bottomless portafilter.

You won't regret it, I certainly haven't.

After sales service is amazing. Reiss responds to any queries very quickly. My machine stood unused for 5 weeks which resulted in a sticking valve and a small release of steam. Issue sorted easily after a quick exchange of e-mails.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah ok so the £1400 for plumped version needs VAT adding on to it . Ouch another £280 to find?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Go on, go for it!

As billcoxfam says get a bottomless PF from Londinium too, they're well machined and worth it.

I've had my L1 since December and very happy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok, I am right I thinking I need to find another £300 for the vat part? What's machines were you guys using before your L1? And how much of a learning curve and jump In quality did you experience ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't bother with a bottomless. The single spout pours lovely. You will have enough to deal with learning to forget everything you knew and starting again!

The reward though is a fantastic cuppa


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you play with the website it will tell you total cost, depends if you want plumbed or tank as well.

I had a La Pavoni Puccino PCL before. Difference is amazing! Not much of a learning curve if you understand basic tamping and dialing in, it comes with a comprehensive manual and Reiss is only a phone call or email away if you get stuck.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ha ha , I really don't think ill have much to forget currently .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you can, go for the plumbed in version. it is cheaper and their is no noise at all as the boiler fills in via water pressure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looking at where it will sit in the kitchen I think I will have to go for tank version. I am presuming that if I move etc i would have the facility to plumb it in later elsewhere ?


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

The pump kicks in for a few seconds at a time and isn't too loud or distracting. Plumbed would be ideal though. I don't think I could live with the noise of a pumped machine after always having had levers.

I love being able to get two equal singles out of the double portafilter. I could never achieve that on the Lusso, always one side or the other.

It isn't difficult to achieve excellent and consistent espresso. Far more forgiving than my earlier La Pavoni and PV Lusso.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Go on join the club, like most that go over to the quieter side of life you wont be dissapointed


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Looking at where it will sit in the kitchen I think I will have to go for tank version. I am presuming that if I move etc i would have the facility to plumb it in later elsewhere ?


Yep, this is what I have done. Reiss sells the plumb kits separateley so you can change at a later date.

The only drawback is of course you have then have the lid for the tank on top still, but you cant have it every way! (I was considering getting a new top panel to cover it when the time comes for plumbed depending how much it costs).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for al the replies , defo going to invest in one. Going to wait to see one in the flesh before I push the button on ordering It.


----------

